# Best Way To Make Bermuda and Fescue Get Along



## shadowdoc (Apr 1, 2009)

I live in Charlotte, NC and have a Bermuda 419 soccer field in the backyard and tall fescue in the rest of the yard. I thought my biggest problem was going to be keeping the bermuda out of the fescue, but it has turned out to be uncontrollable spread of the fescue into the bermuda. What is the best way to keep the bermuda free of fescue? I use separate lawn movers for each...a rotary mower for the fescue and reel mower for the soccer field. The soccer field gets a lot of sun and I routinely mow it to about 3/4 inch. My landscaper...who is nowhere to be found now...said something about "sanding" the field each year. Scotts Lawncare comes and sprays fertilizer for broadleaf weed control but has offered no help regarding the fescue problem. Thanks for any help you can provide...


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you have any kind of boundary or transition border between them? Almost anything would help from the point of being able to apply the appropriate herbicide on the border without causing any harm to either turf.
Also, there are several herbicides that are made for grassy weeds, which includes fescue, in bermuda. I'm guessing that this is one of the creeping varieties- chewings, creeping red, etc?


----------



## shadowdoc (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have found the suggestion to use Bayer Revolver to kill the fescue from another thread. The field is surrounded by 3 feeet of brick pavers on 1 side and hedges on the other 3 sides. I went to Lowes to find Revolver and was unsuccessful. I also can't find it on the internet. Is this the best weed killer to use on bermuda...and where can I find it? Thanks...


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

The two grasses take entirely different management approaches. You should be cutting that 419 at 1" or lower for soccer. I cut my Bermuda in the front yard in Athens at 1". No problems with weeds excpet in the winter. That will help to keep the fescue out. The fescue should be cut 3" or so. Revolver will work and so will Image. Best time to do it is February or any time in the winter when you get a few nice days together. Helps the pesticide to trans locate better. You can do it when the weather is warmer but you may see your Bermuda go off color.

The other thing that is not your fescue coming in to your bermuda. Fescue is a clumping grass and does not spread. At least not the way you've implied. Clumps get bigger but it desn't spread like you're indicating. That's probably grass or grass like plants that were not eradicated prior to bermuda install, or something that is grass like that has come in. Could be K-31. Birds move that around. Also coutd have come in in sod or sprigs if you didn't buy certified material.

Geezer how'd I do?


----------



## shadowdoc (Apr 1, 2009)

The two lawns are completely separate and I use different mowers and mower settings for each. The lawncare people seem to treat both the same and it seems as though the bermuda should have a different maintenance routine, including treatment with something like Revolver. I have been unable to find it locally in stores and have contacted the superintendent of a nearby country club. Can you buy these products online?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Therapy?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> but it has turned out to be uncontrollable spread of the fescue into the bermuda.





> The two lawns are completely separate


Confused

Is the fescue spreading into the bermuda or is it popping up in spots?
Could be poa annua that comes up in spots here and there all over.



> Fescue is a clumping grass and does not spread.


Dugger, there are a few varieties that do spread somewhat, i.e. "creeping red" which is often used in semi-shady areas.

But I'm still confused on one spreading into the other if they are separate lawns.


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

Geezer:
The original post says tall fescue. That's doesn't move. :no: Isn't that cute. Also says he cannot keep his fescue out of his 419.  Thus my post. :yes: I think I've found a new calling with these do-dads. :thumbdown: Always a peanut gallery. You remember that Geezer? The real Peanut Gallery? :icon_cheesygrin:

Warmest regards,

Dugger


----------



## shadowdoc (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the help...this forum got me on the path to seriously needed help for my 419. I am now set up with a maintenance plan from a local fertilizer retailer and am ready to apply my first round of Revolver...at $250 a quart it had better work! I can't imagine what a golf course spends on herbicides in a year...Thanks again.


----------

